# Tattooing Rabbits



## Miranda Huber (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey everyone! I have a quick question! We have someone tattoo our show rabbits at the fair. We have to hold our rabbits down pretty hard. I found this tattoo box on Pinterest, but I just can't find the website or the dimensions for this box. Does anyone know where I can find that? Or what would the dimensions be, we show Mini Rexes?? 
Does anyone use tattoo boxes? Do they work good?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 5, 2018)

We use a towel to wrap the rabbits in when putting their tattoos in.  Have not seen a picture until now of the box.

@samssimonsays @promiseacres @Bunnylady @Pastor Dave


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 5, 2018)

Seen them on the Internet... we use a towel and prefer a tattoo pen.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 5, 2018)

Well, I haven't seen those, but they used 1" boards in the pic. The slots make it adjustable for different sizes. The front tapers in width and height, getting larger as you move back. I would think 6" wide inner dimension at front and maybe 6" inner height. Abt 14"-16" long, and maybe 10" wide inner dimension at rear with abt 10" inner height. Looks like they came in 3" off the end for the first slot  and put an inch space between them. I can't tell how they fastened the top, but a hinge at front and a way to hook or clasp at the back should work.


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 6, 2018)

I made a box similar to the one shown, however, I made the sides straight and made a groove about a 1/2 inch down from the top and on the inside so that a peg board could be used to slide from front to back.  I made about a 2 1/2 inch circle leaving about 2 inches at the front and cut the peg board at about 2" at the front so you have a very short "C" shape at the front and a large "C" section for the back so  you can bring the head out to the hole. To adjust the size for a weanling rabbit from a larger rabbit, simply move the firt 2" wide section of peg board and reverce it so that the small "C" is now facing the very front of the box and use the rest of the peg board with the large "C" facing the front like before.   Then you can slide the peg board in the side panel grooves.  Then use aabout 1/8" drill bit to drill a hole near the back of the box and also through the peg board to put in a nail so that the top can not slide backwards if / when the rabbit tries to get out.


----------



## secuono (Jan 6, 2018)

I used a draw string bag. Had different sizes to fit them in tight in a ball, only their head and one ear was outside the bag. Cheap and worked great.

That box would of made it a bit easier, but for small rabbits, it would have to be more narrow, as they can still spin when balled.


----------



## ByNatureFarms (Jan 10, 2018)

I have also use a towel. I also will use the towel when I clip their nails. While wrapped up their nail poke through the towel. I can see the benefit of this box chute.


----------



## Miranda Huber (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh my everyone! Thank you so much!


----------

